

Migrating to the Twitter Streaming API: A Primer - bpm140
http://blog.gnip.com/2010/02/15/migrating-to-the-twitter-streaming-api-a-primer/

======
bpm140
Sorry for the self link, but I'm really interested in feedback from folks.
It's at about draft three right now and there's plenty of room for changes and
additions. Thx!

